# Buddha's MBTI type?



## Mr.Tambourine Man (May 26, 2016)

I'm backing ISTP (at least for pre-enlightenment Shakyamuni) for a handful of reasons:
Ti dominant for sure : the introspective logical breakdown of things as well as his early desire to drop everything cold-turkey in search of some fundamental truth
Definitely a P type : wandering behavior, plus everything about Buddhism screams P over J (that is, revisiting your own perspective rather than trying to understand or change the world around you)
Finally I would argue that he leaned strongly towards an Se-Ni combo over Ne-Si, reason being that the Buddhist attitude towards the physical world (focus on transience, non-attachment, appreciating things in the moment only) is far more compatible with Se than Si. Also, breaking everything down to either happiness or suffering to me seems like a combination of Ni and Fe (channeled through Ti). The setting aside of all other things in favor of deep introspection also makes me think Ti-Ni loop


----------



## Mr.Tambourine Man (May 26, 2016)

Also his meditations are far too practical and useful for him to have been an intuitive haha Had he been an N type it would all be full of strange imagery or esoteric divergences


----------



## Mr.Tambourine Man (May 26, 2016)

Also his meditations are far too practical and useful for him to have been an intuitive haha Had he been an N type it would all be full of strange imagery or esoteric divergences. It seems natural that someone with as much wisdom as he had would have been able to tap into a tertiary intuitive function a great deal yet without going over board


----------



## Diavolo (Jul 30, 2015)

Seems Ti for me

INTP.


----------



## casepag (Feb 28, 2017)

Hahah


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

(


Mr.Tambourine Man said:


> I'm backing ISTP (at least for pre-enlightenment Shakyamuni) for a handful of reasons:
> Ti dominant for sure : the introspective logical breakdown of things as well as his early desire to drop everything cold-turkey in search of some fundamental truth
> Definitely a P type : wandering behavior, plus everything about Buddhism screams P over J (that is, revisiting your own perspective rather than trying to understand or change the world around you)
> Finally I would argue that he leaned strongly towards an Se-Ni combo over Ne-Si, reason being that the Buddhist attitude towards the physical world (focus on transience, non-attachment, appreciating things in the moment only) is far more compatible with Se than Si. Also, breaking everything down to either happiness or suffering to me seems like a combination of Ni and Fe (channeled through Ti). The setting aside of all other things in favor of deep introspection also makes me think Ti-Ni loop


Yeah the Buddha is heavily Ti and Ni, and I see Se much more than Fe. It sounds like he was a hedonistic SP when younger then began developing a deep Ni perspective after his after a stretch of asceticism, it was like he was trying to renounce his Se during that time.

ISTP at first for the Buddha seems off because of the inaccurate stereotypes about Sensate types but functional wise TiSeNi makes the most sense.


----------



## HermitSama (Aug 18, 2017)

INTx ?


----------



## Komodo (Aug 12, 2017)

I would say ISFP.


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

He probably has advice using all 8 functions at one point or another.


----------



## TB_Wisdom (Aug 15, 2017)

INFJ, like all other religious/pious characters... or wait a minute?


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

It's very foolish to assume Buddha has a type. It makes me wonder if the person asking understands about the basic concepts of Buddhism at all.

Some sects of Buddhism believe that Buddha is not a single entity but anyone who has accepted the four noble truths-ergo anyone roaming the Earth today could be a buddha. So, really, any type could be Buddha. It's all about understand when to apply which functions.


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

_I think we have to separate between Siddhartha Gautama 'the prince' and Buddha 'the awakened' one

We could discuss the MBTI of Siddhartha (,but not Buddha) which could probably be IxTP? (with 5w4)

Trying to understand the MBTI of Buddha (after his awakening) could be a bit crazy 
(like trying to use MBTI with a Martian!!!,his brain and nervous system could be '#%$$%$$#^&&&^?HG&&')_


----------



## SteveDobbs (Feb 14, 2019)

PlasticRenaissance said:


> _I think we have to separate between Siddhartha Gautama 'the prince' and Buddha 'the awakened' one
> 
> We could discuss the MBTI of Siddhartha (,but not Buddha) which could probably be IxTP? (with 5w4)
> 
> ...


Buddha was most definitely an INTJ but could have been a super self aware ENTJ as well. 

Once obtaining enlightenment he strategized how to spread his teachings and realized he would go to the foremost susceptible ones to become his first followers. Not only that he is somewhat arrogant as well (a trait of most INTJs) and would most definitely refuse taking the Myers Brigg in the first place just as an INTJ would refuse. They are brilliant, private, logical thinkers, who are amazing at strategy. If you've read his discourse, he goes to the first yogi's to test him with any question and claims he is the only realized one on earth. Logically he was able to dissect any question and get to the source through if then statements i.e. if this then that and if that then this and so on. This to me is an INTJ trait not an INFJ because it is the use of cold logic to answer questions. 

Although Buddha teaches compassion and empathy if you look closely at his teachings this compassion is more of an "instruction" and a logical set of tools to end suffering in the world, his primary goal and ofcourse since he is a mastermind like INTJs was able to devise a way to do so through his philosophy. He is not as much a feeler, as he is definitely more of a thinker. 

I would put Jesus more in line with INFJ due to more feeling while the Buddha uses crude logic to get to the source making him more of an INTJ. 

Furthermore, we can glorify these individuals even further and hope that these individuals do not fit into any myers briggs category, but they do in theory from what we can read. 

The spread of Buddhism was deliberate, logical, and strategic. 1. INTJ or 2. ENTJ is my guess. 

A super ENTJ would learn to adjust his actions and communication accordingly to be perceived as an INFJ (only as a means to an end and that end being to end human suffering) but also have the energy and logical thinking to strategically make a plan come to fruition as massive as Buddhism. 

Sincerely.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Ram Bomjon or "Buddha Boy" is likely INFJ:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ram_Bahadur_Bomjon
https://maitriya.info/en/maha-sambodhi-dharma-sangha-biography


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

Buddhism is the absence of thought, the emptiness... The eternal present. There is nothing intellectual. Nothing. 

It's the infinite contemplation.


----------



## Philippo (Jul 18, 2019)

The idea of meaning is mostly an N thing. Someone said he is an INTP, could be


----------



## bengesserit8675309 (Dec 2, 2017)

well if enneagram based on people's lacking childhood livings, i think he must be every type a bit. because of the threads in buddhism, like the balance. he must be the perfect ideal personality that every enneagram type try to fullfill within theirselves. if something is missing we tend to seek for it and that creates our personality type i guess. so he must be the perfect type.


----------



## nattanonatthasing27 (10 mo ago)

Everything that has a beginning and an end is all suffering, which includes Feeling, You’re not always happy 24/7 right? Yeah so, the happiness is also suffering, so we don’t need to talk about any other kinds of feeling, You know, in the Pali canon, he’s HARDLY smiling or even showing any kind of emotion on his face. so for me, any Feeling type is impossible, but I think his personality type before enlightenment has a high chance, that it can be Feeling type,
My guess for Gautama is INFP
My guess for Gautama Awaken (Buddha) is INTJ


----------

